
Salary Cut from Coronavirus - 0cean
Just wondering. Did anyone or know of anyone in engineering&#x2F;development get a salary cut because of the coronavirus?
======
wikibob
Yes. Many layoffs.

[https://candor.co/hiring-freezes/](https://candor.co/hiring-freezes/)

------
muzani
I've heard of other fields getting furloughed but none in tech. It's hard
enough to retain people.

